# Adventurous motorhome journies



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We have travelled down through europe through france,belgium,luxembourg,germany,austria and italy, then got the ferry from venice to greece twice (2000 & 2001) in our trusty m/home but met only 3 british vans on our travels, are you an adventurous m/homer? Have you been anywhere unusual or interesting, love to hear about your adventures. We are planning another trip for 2006 (50th birthday treat) but cant make up our mind where to go, any ideas?

Incidentaly, we thought our trips to greece were special, but have a look at www.landyman.co.uk now that's a real adventure!

pete


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Go North Young Man.
Try the trip to NORTH CAPE via Germany Denmark Sweden Norway (via Bodo for the world's largest, reputedly,whirlpools andthe Lofotens for whale watchin) and come home via Finland (visit Father Christmas at Rovaniemi) the Baltic Coast to Stockholm (cheapish site in the town and only a bike ride from where it all happens and so on).Finish off in Copenhagen.
First trip we ever did and it's fabulous. We took about 3 months over it and really did enjoy the midnight sun for what seemed like ages.
If you want further info then feel free to contact me direct...only too happy to help.
regards
nobby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Nobby, I'll certainly give it some thought. Two reasons why we havent done it before; 1. Isn't it really expensive in the sacndinavian countries? 2. We always thought the season was a bit short, whens the best time to go?

any other sugestions or destinations?

pete


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Pete

It can be expensive but a lot depends on your life style.We tend to be frugal eaters and took our wine and some beer with us.
Fuel is not much different to UK prices and we have always reasoned that if we can't cope with having to pay a couple of hundred pounds or so across a long trip like that then perhaps we are doing the wrong thing LOL. Biggest expense is ferries or the new bridge at Copenhagen/Malmo
We also tend to just go off on our hols and see how it turns out.
Our North Cape trip was in a 1984 van wqith over 140000 miles on the clock that we had only been as far as the Peak District in as a trial...We took no breakdown or health insurance as I can't be bothered to be a pessimist. We don't subscribe to any of the clubs as we can see no value in them and we tend to only go continental for our tours.
One of our aims is to go to all the major "sticky out" bits in Europe...For example North Cape/Raz du Sein/Cape Finistere/Cape wrath etc etc If it sticks out into the ocean it's on the list. This year issupposed to be Cape trafalgar (though that should really be next year for Nelson's 200th anniversary) and Gibraltar. I am trying to work out where the most eastern point in Europe is but apartt from knowing it is in deepest Russia i haven't resolved it yet
Incidentally we did the Grand Tour a couple of year's ago to Venice/Verona Sicily/Rome etc and were on Etna when it erupted and were interviewed by ITN as interested tourists.
Last year we went round the coast through Normandy and Brittany before coming back via Loire valley because of family commitments which required is to be home a lot earlier than we wanted to be. I evben managed a swim with a wild dolphin in the bay at Audierne at the top of Bay of Biscay (incidentally there was space for about a dozen M/Hs in the car park at the end of the road alongside the harbour....no facilities so take own water and empty toilet!!!).
regards
nobby.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Pete
forget to mention that the season is probably June/August and if I remember rightly the sites don't open till June.
Also if you via Sweden then the tourist office at the freedom bridge which is the border between Sweden and Norway on the E6 has all the brochures you will need and also they give away booklets with campsites listings in them...note that..they give them away unlike this country where you usually have to buy then at a booksellers.
nobby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the info Nobby.

you wrote;


> One of our aims is to go to all the major "sticky out" bits in Europe...For example North Cape/Raz du Sein/Cape Finistere/Cape wrath etc etc If it sticks out into the ocean it's on the list. This year issupposed to be Cape trafalgar (though that should really be next year for Nelson's 200th anniversary) and Gibraltar. I am trying to work out where the most eastern point in Europe is but apartt from knowing it is in deepest Russia i haven't resolved it yet


My(our) ambition is to circumnavigate the Med, but at the moment the dodgy bits seem to be libya and algeria. This is something to plan for early retirement (only 7 years away), oh, and the wife wants to go to tibet as well, maybe thats possible in our van, one can but dream...
For the moment though, we are taking 3 months out in 2006 so these destinations are a bit too far for this one.

The farthest east you can go in Russia is to the bering straits, the nearest city being a place called Anadyr. Dont know anything else about the area but roads are bound to be rough (read impassable in places), from there its only a quick hop across to USA. When are you going(!).

Anyone else have a dream destination in their motorhome?

pete


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Pete 
Lybia should be ok now ...El Presidente says we are now friends with them!!!!
Personally I would be more concerned about Syria, Jordan and Algeria...They never seem to figure much in the travel agent's windows, wonder why not??
Regarding the Bering Straits..that's Asia ...the bit I want is where Russia meets Asia in the middle of the land mass.
regards
nobby


----------



## 90530 (May 1, 2005)

*Not sure if this is adventurous but....*

On Monday we leave to travel right down the the southern end of Italy, mixing up wild camping with some more formal stops on the way.
From Reggio Calabria, we shall then take a ferry to Sicily, and then another from Siicily to Sardinia, before taking another ferry back to France. All of this with our one year old Harry.

I will hope to update the site as we go along and perhaps upload a few pictures on the way.

But for now Arrivederci ci vediamo


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Arrivederci coach 1805,

have a wonderful trip, sounds great!

pete.


----------

